# Windows 7 (64 bit): Kurioser Systemordner SysWOW64 ?



## ForenTroll (8. September 2012)

Hallöle,

ich bin heute bei mir auch einen kuriosen Ordner in meinem Windows Verzeichnens gestoßen:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/user/120908/iwytllad.jpg

Es sind run 1,2 GB Daten drin. Hauptsächlich .dll- und.nls-Dateien.

Ist das tatsächlich ein Windows Ordner oder stammt der von einer WoW-Demoversion, die ich mal gespielt hatte, und kann bedenkenlos gelöscht werden 


Ich wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar


----------



## der_flamur (8. September 2012)

Keine Angst, das sind keine WoW-Daten, sondern wichtige Bestandteile einer 64-Bit Version von Windows. Ohne die läuft ein 64-Bit System nicht wirklich.


----------



## i3810jaz (8. September 2012)

Das ist ein Windows-Ordner.


----------



## MrChiLLouT (8. September 2012)

Der Name ForenTroll passt ja schon bisschen zu dir 

SysWOW64 ist quasi die System32 für den 64bit part von Windows.


----------



## ForenTroll (8. September 2012)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Vielen Dank an alle


----------

